# straps



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

So I'm near to topping out on my deadlifts at 135kg for 5x5, big girl's blouse that I am, and I feel that my grip is the weakest link and that is what's probably going to hold me back, in the short term at least.

So, do I A) carry on regardless and just add weight slowly and let my grip catch up with the rest of me, or B) get some straps and crack on with lifting heavier.

If the later, is there anything I should specifically look for in straps? Any particular type that is better etc.?

Ta.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chalk, check your grip. At worst do some forearm strength. Nothing wrong with straps just if they aren't needed try other methods first


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

HJC1972 said:


> So I'm near to topping out on my deadlifts at 135kg for 5x5, big girl's blouse that I am, and I feel that my grip is the weakest link and that is what's probably going to hold me back, in the short term at least.
> 
> So, do I A) carry on regardless and just add weight slowly and let my grip catch up with the rest of me, or B) get some straps and crack on with lifting heavier.
> 
> ...


are you using under over grip,straps will help you lift more ,but your grip wont improve,so use both ,with straps for your max but,without for the other lifts.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I consider my grip to be weak and it usually gives out at about 160 with chalk, I will either start using alternative grip or straps.

In my opinion if it wraps around the bar and your wrist then its a strap is a strap. Good luck.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I use chalk always have and I feel it's better than wraps and **** the straps, just work away you will get it  chalk chalk chalk


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get some liquid chalk and if your grip still giving out at top weight then get straps, I would recommend ironmind straps.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Liquid chalk and an under over drip has never failed me, my strength goes at 190, grip still perfect


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> ...then its a strap is a strap. Good luck.


Yeah I know it's a bit of a silly question but I was thinking along the lines of something like these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Power-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Straps-Hook-bar-Wrist-Support-Lift-Gloves-/200541918917?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb13ad6c5

...as opposed to something like these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Padded-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Straps-Hand-Bar-Wrist-Support-Gloves-Red-/380225659514?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item588737227a


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> Yeah I know it's a bit of a silly question but I was thinking along the lines of something like these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Power-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Straps-Hook-bar-Wrist-Support-Lift-Gloves-/200541918917?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb13ad6c5
> 
> ...


the hook is pretty much taking all the weight, I only use them for rack pulls.

get the second ones


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Unless your training for strongman comp I'd just get some straps


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I use straps, I think my grip is pretty strong I still feel the tension on my forearms even with straps to be fair.

I am not a fan of the over under grip, I have seen to many gruesome videos with people's biceps going twang lol!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not just about deadlifting ,You have a weak grip and it needs to be brought up to scratch.do not use straps at all ever on any excersize until your wrists and grip have improved and can hold onto at least 150k+..Or else they will never catch up.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a weak grip so use straps but only on my heaviest lifts. I can do 140kg for reps without them but with them and can get 170kg. Want to it 200kg in the summer.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

They say your only as strong as your weakest link. I would work on grip strength over straps. I see some horrible form with people wearing straps


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

RugbyLad said:


> , I have seen to many gruesome videos with people's biceps going twang lol!


Yes, someone posted a video on here a little while back. Looked ugly. Does this only happen with over under grip?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't ever wear straps unless I am going over 160 kg and my grip fails at 180k..I know for a fact if I had worn straps at the first sign of failure I would never be able to hold that weight.Same for pull downs and rows.I easily **** all over the guys I train with with grip ability.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


>


I`m using straps when deadlifting over 200kg. I`d like to see you pull 260kg deadlift Mr. Bitch Bracelets.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> Yes, someone posted a video on here a little while back. Looked ugly. Does this only happen with over under grip?


That's the only time I've seen it happening, I don't think it's common though but still scary haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bit much man :laugh:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

RugbyLad said:


> I have seen to many gruesome videos with people's biceps going twang lol!





RugbyLad said:


> That's the only time I've seen it happening, I don't think it's common though but still scary haha


I suppose once was too many times then?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all the pros use straps on back,you can contract the lats more..simple.

grip strength wont win you a bb show,or put petrol in your car

any quicker :lol: check any of these type vids..


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> I suppose once was too many times then?


Haha yes once was enough! However I have seen it a few times now.. not nice


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

mal said:


> all the pros use straps on back,you can contract the lats more..simple.
> 
> grip strength wont win you a bb show,or put petrol in your car
> 
> any quicker :lol: check any of these type vids..


Heath is also quite well known for his "comic book" forearms


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't like under over grip, I think it's really easy to get it wrong. Use hook grip instead with chalk and use straps on your max weight


----------

